# Introducing Sunstorm and Firestorm



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

These are my new breeders  I picked up Firestorm, the WF pearl, on Friday. I'm pretty excited by these two. I want to see what kind of babies they'll produce, LOL. I have no idea what their genetics are, so whatever babies they give the world will be a surprise colour wise. 

Pictures!

Sunstorm is the lutino and Firestorm is the WF pearl.

IMG_2394 by vampiric_conure, on Flickr

IMG_2392 by vampiric_conure, on Flickr

IMG_2397 by vampiric_conure, on Flickr


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Couple of nice transformers there - er, I mean tiels. Pretty!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Gorgeous! Should get some lovely babies from them.


----------



## Jillr (Nov 24, 2014)

Firestorm is beautiful! Good Luck!:wf cinnamon:


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They are both beautiful and so will be their babies X x


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are beauties!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

tielbob said:


> Couple of nice transformers there - er, I mean tiels. Pretty!


LOL! I've had a habit of naming my birds after Transformers for over a decade now. Most people don't notice unless I tell them, LMAO!


----------



## maryellen (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow they are both gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats!

The whiteface pearl is split to pied.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> Congrats!
> 
> The whiteface pearl is split to pied.


She is? OMG! **Flails with excitement* Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

If the father is also split to pied, 25% of your chicks will be pieds. If he isn't, then your chicks will be split to pied.


----------

